# Audio and Video is out of sync



## User7 (Dec 15, 2014)

I have problems with _any_ player, I tried using mplayer, mplayer2, VLC, SMPlayer with different configurations (on the terminal). Always video is late after few seconds watching ;/
Maybe the graphic card, or the processor is too old, but a YouTube HD clip works well. 
	
	



```
# lspci | grep -i vga
01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS690M [Radeon Xpress 1200/1250/1270]
```


```
# sysctl -a | egrep -i 'hw.machine|hw.model|hw.ncpu'
hw.machine: amd64
hw.model: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-58
hw.ncpu: 2
hw.machine_arch: amd64
```
I don't know what I should do next.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 15, 2014)

Along with your other thread, I am convinced you think FreeBSD is the same as Linux because everything you are trying to do is Linux related and nothing to do with FreeBSD.


----------



## User7 (Dec 15, 2014)

Along with your other thread I am thinking you do not know what you're writing, or don't understand what I am writing. No, it isn't the same but is very similar on system call level. Therefore many (over 23k) programs can by `easy` port from Source Code package for Linux to BSD If you don't have source code only way is LBC.

And now I use Mplayer (and other player) from FreeBSD port and I first read official manual before I asked.
https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=mplayer&apropos=0&sektion=1&manpath=FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE and Ports&format=html
-----------------
Your request is not useful.


----------



## scottro (Dec 15, 2014)

Is this with every video?  Have you tried them on other players, such as a Windows, Mac, or Linux player?  Have you tried, as an example, watching a YouTube video that works, then downloading that video, with say, youtube-dl, then playing it? Your post gives the impression that you have, but let's cover all bases first.


----------



## User7 (Dec 15, 2014)

HD movie downloaded from YouTube works perfectly
Loan .mp4 move on TV works well
Home made .mkv movies work not too well. The sound is still too fast, but video is perfect.
I didn't check AVI movies, only MP4 and MKV
I found this: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/video-playback.html
And I check support Xvideo: 
	
	



```
# xvinfo
X-Video Extension version 2.2
screen #0
no adaptors present
```
My graphic card is too old, I think.


----------



## Juanitou (Dec 15, 2014)

I don’t remember the details but I’ve been unable to play MKV movies in my old FreeBSD-based “Home Cinema” because of the same symptoms. Converting them to another format solved it.


----------

